# air compressor noise



## loudodge (Sep 2, 2007)

I just purchased a 33 gal, 2hp craftsman compressor and am suprised by the noise level. Is it ok to keep it in an enclosure that is not heated? Temps do go well below 0 degrees F.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Long as the condensation is drained out of the tank on cold nights it should do fine.


----------



## playintennis5274 (Sep 27, 2005)

you must have bought the "oil-free" instead of the cast iron like myself. They're much louder.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

playintennis5274 said:


> you must have bought the "oil-free" instead of the cast iron like myself. They're much louder.


Way Wayyy louder. Get a Makita Mac2400 and dont look back.


----------



## sluggermike (Sep 2, 2007)

I've had several compressors, and I found that the compressor that is driven by a separate motor using a fan belt is less noisy. They are about $100.00 more, but I think worth it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Joining_Heads said:


> Way Wayyy louder. Get a Makita Mac2400 and dont look back.


I think the Makita would be a little small for what Loudodge actually needs:

This: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00916732000P?vName=Tools&adCell=A3

VS.

This: http://www.amazon.com/Makita-MAC2400-Horsepower-Gallon-Compressor/dp/B0001Q2VPK

My assumption (especially based on the member's name) is that the compressor's primary use would be for running pneumatic automotive tools.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Whoa. I did not notice...My bad


----------

